

Geckoboard Pricing: Let me know - pmjoyce
http://blog.geckoboard.com/geckoboard-pricing-let-us-know

======
dmitri1981
I have been seriously impressed by geckoboard, but do not have anything
serious enough to use it on and so would be unlikely to pay much for it (for
the time being).

One other thing is that if I was using for something serious, I may be worried
by geckoboard having access to some of the more sensitive data. I think this
could be a big deterent for some.

Overall, you have an absolutely kick-ass product, I suspect that if you
dropped the prices a fair bit then even the most casual users would sign up,
which should result in greater revenue for you.

------
dminor
This article is a good read on pricing:
[http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/37737/Secrets-Of-
Freemi...](http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/37737/Secrets-Of-Freemium-
Pricing-Make-The-Cheapskates-Pay.aspx)

Per-device pricing means your users need to make a pricing decision every time
they add another device, which they may hate and try to avoid.

------
Soupy
I have been using Geckoboard for a few weeks now but, sadly, none of my
ventures have enough traffic for me to see the value in paying for the service
(at this point). I believe that it is an awesome product but I believe the
price barrier is going to be a huge deterrent for average webpage owners. You
might consider going freemium and perhaps allow only 1 site/account up to 1000
views/day (these numbers are only to get my point across). The hope is that
you gain a larger user base, including many who would have to upgrade if/when
their sites get traction.

